# Suche eine Maus zwischen 50€ und 80€ zum Zocken



## UltraPhilSKill (9. April 2012)

*Suche eine Maus zwischen 50€ und 80€ zum Zocken*

Hallo Leute,

ich bräuchte mal wieder eine neue Gaming Maus. Ich zocke hauptsächlich Ego-Shooter, also Spiele worauf es auf eine gute Reaktionszeit ankommt und wo ich auch keine 20.000 Tasten an meiner Maus brauche. Aus Reaktionsgründen der Maus hätte ich also lieber eine mit Kabel. Kann mir jemand eine gute Maus empfehlen?


----------



## xSunshin3x (9. April 2012)

*AW: Suche eine Maus zwischen 50€ und 80€ zum Zocken*

Zowie AM. 60 tacken. bester laser. 2 extra-daumentasten. beidhändig. mehr brauchste nicht


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. April 2012)

*AW: Suche eine Maus zwischen 50€ und 80€ zum Zocken*

Ich würde an deiner stelle mal in den Shop gehen wie z.b. Ich bin doch nicht Blöd  und da mal welche testen.
Dann kannst du sehen welche gut in der Hand liegen.


----------



## hatterboy (9. April 2012)

Zowie am nur zu empfehlen, ein klasse maus.


----------



## ReaCT (9. April 2012)

*AW: Suche eine Maus zwischen 50€ und 80€ zum Zocken*

Ich würde auch in einen Laden gehen, da eine Maus "die Eine" auf dem Papier sein kann, aber wenn sie nicht gut in der Hand liegt hat man ein Problem. 
Mir z.B. passt perfekt meine Razer Imperator, obwohl ich große Hände habe und die Maus relativ klein ist. Die R.A.T. 9 passt bei mir auch perfekt, aber die kam leider erst raus als ich meine Razer schon hatte. Und sie ist ein bisschen nerdig, dafür extrem anpassbar. Ein Evergreen ist auch die Logitech MX 518 bzw. die G400. Passt mir zwar nicht perfekt, aber für den Zweit PC reicht es und ich hab noch ein bisschen Geld gespart. (20€ Kaufpreis)
Edit: Und von der Genauigkeit her unterscheiden sich heutige kaum bzw. nicht merklich so das die Handhabung wohl das größte Kriterium sein sollte.


----------



## Skeksis (9. April 2012)

*AW: Suche eine Maus zwischen 50€ und 80€ zum Zocken*

Zowie AM / Zowie EC 1 / Zowie EC2 / Razer Deathadder.


----------



## jeX96 (9. April 2012)

*AW: Suche eine Maus zwischen 50€ und 80€ zum Zocken*

Jop am besten im Laden testen!


----------



## 1000Foxi (10. April 2012)

Logitech G500
Ich hab das Teil auch, Tiptop!


----------



## veteran (10. April 2012)

*AW: Suche eine Maus zwischen 50€ und 80€ zum Zocken*

Diese hier ist ganz gut: Logitech G 500

Der Tipp hat sich wohl gerade mit 1000 Foxi zeitlich überschnitten, naja sind wir wenigstens der gleichen Meinung


----------



## ich111 (10. April 2012)

*AW: Suche eine Maus zwischen 50€ und 80€ zum Zocken*

Ich hab die die g500 (Austausch für die G5) und bin mit ihr bis auf die Rasterung des Scrollrades sehr zufrieden


----------



## Skeksis (10. April 2012)

*AW: Suche eine Maus zwischen 50€ und 80€ zum Zocken*

Er hat aber gefragt welche Maus gut ist und nicht wer sich welche gekauft hat.


----------



## veteran (10. April 2012)

*AW: Suche eine Maus zwischen 50€ und 80€ zum Zocken*



Skeksis schrieb:


> Er hat aber gefragt welche Maus gut ist und nicht wer sich welche gekauft hat.



Richtig und wenn man eine Maus z.B G 500 selber hat kann man über diese bessere Auskunft geben und sie empfehlen, oder auch nicht.
Ob er sie sich dann zulegt ist ja seine Sache.


----------



## gh0st76 (10. April 2012)

*AW: Suche eine Maus zwischen 50€ und 80€ zum Zocken*

Wenn du ergonomische Mäuse bevorzugst, dann die Zowie EC Reihe oder die DeathAdder. Bei einer symmetrischen Maus ganz klar die Zowie AM. Die DeathAdder ist übrigens neben der Abyssus die einzige Maus von Razer die was taugt.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (12. April 2012)

*AW: Suche eine Maus zwischen 50€ und 80€ zum Zocken*



gh0st76 schrieb:


> Wenn du ergonomische Mäuse bevorzugst, dann die Zowie EC Reihe oder die DeathAdder. Bei einer symmetrischen Maus ganz klar die Zowie AM. Die DeathAdder ist übrigens neben der Abyssus die einzige Maus von Razer die was taugt.


 
Ich finde auch dass die Deathadder mit am besten in der Hand liegt. Das Mausrad hat eine angenehm präzise Definierung der Rasterung, wo mir das ganze bei anderen Mäusen manchmal zu schwabbelig rüberkommt. Ebenso die Druckpunkte der Tasten sind gut.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (16. April 2012)

*AW: Suche eine Maus zwischen 50€ und 80€ zum Zocken*



UltraPhilSKill schrieb:


> ...ich bräuchte mal wieder eine neue Gaming Maus...


 Erst beim lokalen Nager-Dealer probegriffeln, dann posten, dann kaufen. _Oder_ testweise meine Empfehlung Alienware TactX Maus bestellen, probegriffeln und bei Nichtgefallen ohne Risiko und Rückversandkosten zurück zum Verkäufer/Händer senden.


----------



## Emani (16. April 2012)

*AW: Suche eine Maus zwischen 50€ und 80€ zum Zocken*

Ich wollte mir heute ne Cyborg RAT 5 kaufen. Da meine G9x von Logitech schon seine macken hat......Die ist gut bewertet, und einer von unseren Clan Leuten hat die und ist super zufrieden damit. Ich persönlich finde die G 500 echt ******** in der Hand. EIn freund von mir hat die und vielleicht sind meine Hände zu klein, aber ich finde es schon 10 minuten damit zu spielen anstrengend und zu schwer....

ist aber immer geschmackssache und mann sollte wirklich in den Laden gehen und selbst Hand anlegen


----------



## brennmeister0815 (16. April 2012)

*AW: Suche eine Maus zwischen 50€ und 80€ zum Zocken*



Emani schrieb:


> ...ist aber immer geschmackssache und mann sollte wirklich in den Laden gehen und selbst Hand anlegen


 Yep, der Besuch bei lokalen (Nager-)Kleintierstreichelzoo sei Dir nahegelegt.


----------



## 1000Foxi (20. Mai 2012)

Also, ich mache dann immer nen kleinen Abstecher in den Örtlichen Saturn (da hab ich auch die G500 her).
Ist mittlerweile schon was länger her und hat laut Mousometer 22km drauf, und läuft wie neu.
Zur Sache:
Kannst dir vielleicht auch die G400 mal ansehen..


----------



## Cook1eX (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche eine Maus zwischen 50€ und 80€ zum Zocken*



1000Foxi schrieb:


> Also, ich mache dann immer nen kleinen Abstecher in den Örtlichen Saturn (da hab ich auch die G500 her).
> Ist mittlerweile schon was länger her und hat laut Mousometer 22km drauf, und läuft wie neu.
> Zur Sache:
> Kannst dir vielleicht auch die G400 mal ansehen..



Seh ich genau so.
Am besten wirklich probegriffeln, so habe ich durch Saturn und meinen besten Freund herausgefunden das ich Handkrämpfe durch die Form sämtlicher Razer-Mäuse bekomme (die haben ja diese hohe Mitte, plus die geschwungenen Maustasten...)
..

Steinigt mich, aber ich glaube, ich bin der einzige, wenn ich sage das die Zowies mir ebenso Schmerzen bereiten ^^...
So gern ich auch diese Mäuse mag (bester Sensor, kein angle-Snapping,...), so sehr tun sie mir weh. Sowohl die Ec1 also auch Ec2, als auch die AM...

Blöd...
Hab mir dann die G400 angetan, da ich seeeehr gute Erfahrungen mit Logitech gemacht habe und persönlich liegt sie mir am besten. Hat auch kein Angle Snapping mehr (Modell über 13333) und mir gefällt die Form sehr gut. Hatte vorher die MX1000, und komme noch besser mit der G400 klar, trotz kleinerer Daumenablage  Die wird nun entweder bis zum Abkratzen genutzt, oder sie wird durch die Kone XTD ersetzt...

sofern diese ein besseres Mausrad hat... was nicht nach 2 Umdrehungen kaputt geht... und mir vormacht, ich sei daran schuld...

Naja, wie gesagt: Probegriffeln!

Lg


----------



## timbo01 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche eine Maus zwischen 50€ und 80€ zum Zocken*

Ich kann dir die G500 empfehlen. Hab sie nur nach 7Monaten zurückgeschickt da sie einen Defekt hatte. Aber ich denke das ist ein Einzelfall.

Jetzt hab ich mir die Roccat Kone + geholt welche in verbindung mit der Isku einfach nur geil ist 

~Gruß Timo


----------



## Cook1eX (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche eine Maus zwischen 50€ und 80€ zum Zocken*



timbo01 schrieb:


> Ich kann dir die G500 empfehlen. Hab sie nur nach 7Monaten zurückgeschickt da sie einen Defekt hatte. Aber ich denke das ist ein Einzelfall.



Wie bereits gesagt. Sie ist auch ne gute Maus, nur fiept sie recht blöd, bzw. der Sensor. Sei dir darüber im Klaren ^^ Vor allen Dingen kommt nicht jeder damit klar das der Sensor so weit vorne ist, anstatt mittig.



> Jetzt hab ich mir die Roccat Kone + geholt welche in verbindung mit der Isku einfach nur geil ist


Jap, ist ne tolle Maus, Haptik, alles super.

Nur das Mausrad wird sich vermutlich bald verabschieden. Muss nicht.
Aber kann. Und dieses "kann" ist sehr wahrscheinlich (siehe Themen im Forum oder Rezensionen )
Keine Maus in letzter Zeit hatte ne so hohe Retourenzahl. Der Laden wo ich arbeite verkauft die auch, wir haben ne wahnsinns Anzahl von reklamierten Geräten. ^^

Aber naja, jedem das sein ...

Lg


----------



## Sepulzera (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche eine Maus zwischen 50€ und 80€ zum Zocken*

Kann gar nicht sein, laut Roccat Support wurde das Problem schon lääääängst behoben


----------



## timbo01 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche eine Maus zwischen 50€ und 80€ zum Zocken*

Das fiepen der G500 kann ich bestätigen. Aber nur wenn man sie sich direkt ans Ohr hebt.
Und das Problem mit dem Mausrad der Kone war nur bis zu einer bestimmten Serie (laut Roccat )


----------



## brennmeister0815 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche eine Maus zwischen 50€ und 80€ zum Zocken*



timbo01 schrieb:


> Und das Problem mit dem Mausrad der Kone war nur bis zu einer bestimmten Serie (laut Roccat )


 ​


----------



## Sepulzera (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche eine Maus zwischen 50€ und 80€ zum Zocken*

Aber nun gut, was sollen die auch sonst Antworten?
"Ja, wir wissen, dass unsere Produkte ******* sind, aber verkaufen sie trotzdem."?


----------



## Cook1eX (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche eine Maus zwischen 50€ und 80€ zum Zocken*

Also ich stimme euch zu, hatte die Kone+ auch, bin seit ich ca. 6 bin leidenschaftlicher Logitech-Fanboy (ja, ich beleidige mich damit selber) hab aber mit der Kone nen Abstecher in tiefere Gewässer gewagt.
Naja, Haptik, super, Griffig ist sie auch, Bling Bling war auch noch recht akzeptabel, es gab Gewichte, DPI, usw usf...

Nur das Mausrad war kaggä ...  Wenn die Kone XTD besser wird was das Mausrad anbelangt (ich warte auf Tests und Reviews), wird se nen Blick wert sein von meiner Seite aus. Vorher vertreib ich mir die Zeit mit der G400. 
Bei mir halten Logitech Mäuse ewig... meine MX1000 hat knapp 8 Jahre gehalten ^^ Und bis auf normale Abnutzung bezüglich Mausradrasterung oder Tastenklicks läuft sie immer noch wie am ersten Tag und ich kann mich nicht beklagen.

Hatte auch die G500, aber das fiepen hat mich total gestört ^^ Meine kleine Schwester wollte dadurch nicht mehr einschlafen, naja, diese "Schlafprobleme" sind seit Umstellung der Maus verschwunden.... was auch immer ^^
Von Razer würd ich Abstand nehmen. Zuviel schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Die einzige Maus die was taugt, subjektiv (!), ist die DeathAdder, welche als "Respawn Edition" nochmal zugelegt haben soll.
Roccat siehe oben.
Zowie habe ich mich auch schon zu geäußert. Super Mäuse, beste Technik... blöde Hand -.- Teilweise glaub ich mein Körper ist zu deformiert für solche Mäuse  ^^

Wollte unbedingt nen opt. Sensor haben damals, also wurds die G400 dann letzendlich. Für 30€, bei altbekannter Form (meine Hand dankt es mir tagtäglich ^^) und nem imo guten Sensor sind vollkommen akzeptabel, finde ich.
G700 war der Druckpunkt, sonst wäre die es vielleicht gewesen. Aber das war ja auch nen Laser... nagut, man konnte Angle snapping abstellen... wegen des Akkuproblems hatte ich ausgedient... 4x Eneloop XX nur für diese Maus. Naja hab se geschenkt bekommen ^^ Plus passender Lader, alte raus und aufladen, neue rein. Konnte mich nicht beklagen, haben bei Zockersessions am Wochenende von Freitag Abends bis mindestens Sonntag morgens/Samstag nachts gereicht. Bei knappen 8-10 Stunden zocken.
Ja, bei 1000hz.... kein Pseudo-Öko-Fuzzi-Stromspar-Gedöns-Hertz-Modus! 


Deswegen bleibts die G400, bis zur neuen Kone, dann mal schauen.

Sooo, lg!

PS: Hat sich der liebe TE inzwischen für eine neue Maus entschieden? Wenn ja: Berichte uns doch, welche, und wie du damit zufrieden bist!


----------



## UltraPhilSKill (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche eine Maus zwischen 50€ und 80€ zum Zocken*



Cook1eX schrieb:


> PS: Hat sich der liebe TE inzwischen für eine neue Maus entschieden? Wenn ja: Berichte uns doch, welche, und wie du damit zufrieden bist!


 
Naja, ich bin noch nicht so sicher... Ich habe im Moment noch eine Roccat Kova[KEIN +] mit der ich eigentlich zufrieden bin, nur aus der läuft abunzu aus den Seiten eine weiße klebrige Flüssigkeit. UND NEIN, ES IST NICHT DAS WAS IHR DENKT!! xD Vielleicht Kleber, mit dem diese Seiten aufgeklebt wurden.

Ich habe mir die RAT 7 mal angeschaut, was haltet ihr von der, vielleicht überteuert? Jedenfalls gefäält die mir richtig gut vom Aussehen her  Razer Mäuse dagegen mag ich überhaupt nicht! Die kommen mir ehrlich gesagt etwas weiblich vor^^


----------



## moparcrazy (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche eine Maus zwischen 50€ und 80€ zum Zocken*

Dann sei ein Mann und schnapp Die so'n Weib!


----------



## Cook1eX (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche eine Maus zwischen 50€ und 80€ zum Zocken*



UltraPhilSKill schrieb:


> Naja, ich bin noch nicht so sicher... Ich habe im Moment noch eine Roccat Kova[KEIN +] mit der ich eigentlich zufrieden bin, nur aus der läuft abunzu aus den Seiten eine weiße klebrige Flüssigkeit. UND NEIN, ES IST NICHT DAS WAS IHR DENKT!! xD Vielleicht Kleber, mit dem diese Seiten aufgeklebt wurden.



*hust* .... Jaja, das sag ich dann auch immer ^^


> Ich habe mir die RAT 7 mal angeschaut, was haltet ihr von der, vielleicht überteuert? Jedenfalls gefäält die mir richtig gut vom Aussehen her  Razer Mäuse dagegen mag ich überhaupt nicht! Die kommen mir ehrlich gesagt etwas weiblich vor^^


 
Naja, das sind halt recht schwere Mäuse und der Sensor soll den TwinEye Bug haben ^^ Was das genau ist kann dir wer anders erklären...
gilt aber afaik nur im Lowsense bereich...

Nen Freund von mir hat die RAT 5 und ist überhaupt nicht zufrieden, der wechselt auch am Wochenende auf Logitech und wartet auf die Kone XTD ^^
(Ich hoffe immer noch, dass das Mausrad gefixt wird ._. ... Träumen darf man ja wohl noch!)

Lg! ^^


----------



## Sepulzera (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche eine Maus zwischen 50€ und 80€ zum Zocken*

Wie kommst du auf die RAT7? Zuerst eine 90g Maus und dann eine 152g?
Würde dir unbedingt zu einmal Probehalten raten, sonst bist du unter Umständen stark unzufrieden


----------



## Skeksis (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche eine Maus zwischen 50€ und 80€ zum Zocken*

Es wurden alle guten Mäuse mehrfach genannt. Von Leuten die wissen worüber sie reden. Und damit meine ich nicht: Kauf dir ne G500, weil die ist geil, weil die hab ich auch. Meine ist noch nie kaputt gegangen, deswegen ist die gut. 

Mir einfach viel zu langweilig der Thread hier.


----------



## zeldafan1 (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche eine Maus zwischen 50€ und 80€ zum Zocken*



Skeksis schrieb:


> Es wurden alle guten Mäuse mehrfach genannt. Von Leuten die wissen worüber sie reden. Und damit meine ich nicht: Kauf dir ne G500, weil die ist geil, weil die hab ich auch. Meine ist noch nie kaputt gegangen, deswegen ist die gut.
> 
> Mir einfach viel zu langweilig der Thread hier.


 
Kann ich so unterschreiben, ich hatte jetzt lange eine G500 und steige nun auf eine Zowie EC2 eVo um. 

@Threadersteller:
Wenn du das beste für dein Geld haben willst, dann nimm eine leichte Maus mit optischem Sensor vom Schlage einer Zowie AM / EC oder einer Razer Deathadder.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche eine Maus zwischen 50€ und 80€ zum Zocken*

Kann dir eine G500 auch empfehlen, geile Maus.
Das mit dem Fiepen kann ich bestätigen, aber nur wenn man sie sich direkt ans Ohr hält , was kein normaler Mensch macht


----------



## Cook1eX (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche eine Maus zwischen 50€ und 80€ zum Zocken*



zeldafan1 schrieb:


> Kann ich so unterschreiben, ich hatte jetzt lange eine G500 und steige nun auf eine Zowie EC2 eVo um.
> 
> @Threadersteller:
> Wenn du das beste für dein Geld haben willst, dann nimm eine leichte Maus mit optischem Sensor vom Schlage einer Zowie AM / EC oder einer Razer Deathadder.


 
Besonders der letzte Teil kotzt mich tierisch an. Wieder dieses "von sich auf andere schließen".
Woher willst du wissen das er genau so gut damit klar kommt wie du?

Richtig, DU KANNST ES NICHT WISSEN!
Deswegen gilt die Devise: Probegriffeln oder es wird nix!

Lg


----------



## UltraPhilSKill (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche eine Maus zwischen 50€ und 80€ zum Zocken*

Der örtliche "Jupiter" hat leider nur sehr wenig Mäuse, darunter keine RAT Maus (ich stehe au schwere Mäuse^^). Dann muss ich doch mal zum nächsten Blödia Markt fahren.


----------



## Cook1eX (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche eine Maus zwischen 50€ und 80€ zum Zocken*



brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> *moparcrazy* hat aber nicht geschrieben, dass es sich hier um Comedy mit _*Niveau*_ handelt.



Och ihr immer mit eurem Niveau, als wenn das in der heutigen Gesellschaft noch irgendeinen Stellenwert hat.
Ganz im Ernst ^^
Es ging mir lediglich darum, dass einfach jeder von sich auf andere schließt und, wie bei PS3 vs. Xbox, seine Maus/Konsole/was-auch-immer ist besser als die des Gegenübers.
Schlimm sowas... und ich habe mehrmals gesagt das der TE sowieso lieber Probegreifen soll, denn die Maus kann noch so viele Bling Bling Sachen haben, 3000000 DPI, ein Mausrad was mit dir spricht und einen Sensor der automatisch auf Feinde zielt. So lange sie Krämpfe verursacht nützt sie nichts (meine Meinung, soll ja Leute geben die quälen sich zugunsten durch Maus mit sowas...)

@TE: Kenn ich, bei uns hat der Planet mit Ring auch nur ein paar Mäuse. Darunter auch eine schöne pinke, mit Strassteinchen verzierte, Maus.
Sowas find ich klasse! 
Ansonsten, kaufen im Internet, antesten, wenns nicht passt, zurückschicken.

Lg


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche eine Maus zwischen 50€ und 80€ zum Zocken*



Cook1eX schrieb:


> Och ihr immer mit eurem Niveau, als wenn das in der heutigen Gesellschaft noch irgendeinen Stellenwert hat.
> Ganz im Ernst ^^
> Es ging mir lediglich darum, dass einfach jeder von sich auf andere schließt und, wie bei PS3 vs. Xbox, seine Maus/Konsole/was-auch-immer ist besser als die des Gegenübers.
> Schlimm sowas... und ich habe mehrmals gesagt das der TE sowieso lieber Probegreifen soll, denn die Maus kann noch so viele Bling Bling Sachen haben, 3000000 DPI, ein Mausrad was mit dir spricht und einen Sensor der automatisch auf Feinde zielt. So lange sie Krämpfe verursacht nützt sie nichts (meine Meinung, soll ja Leute geben die quälen sich zugunsten durch Maus mit sowas...)
> ...



Hast ja recht mit dem Punkt, das man möglichst auf Tuchfühlung gehen sollte. Aber andererseits braucht dann hier auch niemand nach einer Kaufberatung o.ä. fragen. Reicht ja wenn er zum Mäuseschausteller geht... Ist nicht böse gemeint, doch hier sind schon einige Leute, die mit verschiedenen Mäusen und Tastaturen Erfahrung haben, die beim Kauf sehr hilfreich sein kann.

Ein bisschen sollte man sich meiner Meinung nach auch auf die Form der Maus einlassen und sich daran gewöhnen können. Will heißen - gut möglich dass sich ein Nager im Laden noch top anfühlt, zu hause aber nach einiger Zeit Schmerzen verursacht. Oder am Anfang bescheiden und später komfortabel wird. Wenn ich mir was neues kaufe, dann entscheide ich nach Design, Preis, Ruf der Community/ Rezensionen und dann schau ich's mir im Laden an und bestell es ggf. dann im Internet sofern der Preis sehr variiert. Da lasse ich mir manchmal aber auch Wochen Zeit.

Da hilft die eine oder andere Meinung schon zu den einschlägigen Modellen schon. Wenn zum Schluss aber 25 Empfehlungen zum dritten mal gegeben werden, dann stehst du im Geschäft vielleicht am Ende auch wie der Ochs' vorm Scheunentor. Ich denke wenn man sich seine 2-3 Favoriten ausgesucht hat sollte man sich nicht mehr so sehr von der erschlagenden Vielfalt der anderen Angebote (verw)irren lassen.

P.S. ich mag auch Comedy mit Niveau


----------



## Cook1eX (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche eine Maus zwischen 50€ und 80€ zum Zocken*



moparcrazy schrieb:


> Ach komm...
> Eine ordentliche Portion Humor ist hier im Forum oft lebenswichtig! Mein Kommentar richtete sich auch weniger an Dich, es ging mir da mehr um die gesamt Situation...
> Das Du immer wieder zum Probegreifen rätst habe ich sehr wohl bemerkt  und ich halte dies auch für das wichtigste alles andere kommt erst  danach.
> 
> Niveau haben wir hier übrigens alle... die frage ist eher wer hat ein gutes?!


 
Richtig bezogen habe ich das auch nicht komplett auf mich, keine Bange 
Hehe, klar Humor ist ÜBERALL wichtig.... besonders bei mir im Beruf ^^ Kundenbindung und so 
Neee, Humor ist ein Muss, ohne geht nischt 

Niveau habe ich sehr gutes, hab ich Handcreme  für trockenes Hand. 



h.101 schrieb:


> [Bla Bla Bla kein Fullqoute hier, dies das, Tuchfühlung, Erfahrung usw, s.o.]



Jaaa, auf jedenfall, klar. Ich meinte das mit dem Probegriffeln aber auch schon so, dass man ruhig länger als nur 2 Mausklicks die Hand um die Maus geschlossen haben sollte. Denn besonders bei meiner krüppeligen Hand (s.o. Zowies sind böse für mich ._. ) kann ich nicht nach 2 Sekunden sagen ob sie mir "steht" oder nicht.
Deswegen packe ich sie normal an, teste wie sie in der Hand liegt wenn ich normal zocken würde, usw.
Für mich alles Kaufkriterien, es gibt vieles was mir wichtig ist.
Wie von dir beschrieben: u.a. Design, Preis (naja eher weniger, bin durchaus bereit etwas mehr hinzulegen für obere Qualität), Definitiv Ruf in der Community bzw. Rezensionen oder Reviews (am besten Langzeit, bzgl. Roccat und Mausrad... *weischtebescheid*), Form, BlingBling, Sensor (find ich verdammt wichtig, gibt nichts dümmeres als nen Sensor der sich nich mit meinen Gegebenheiten vertragen möchte), evtl. Zusatztasten, usw...

Deswegen wars bei mir auch mal ne Roccat, da das BlingBling recht schön war, aber mich nach ner Weile auch tierisch genervt hat ^^
Nun wechsel ich immer zwischen meiner G400 und G700, wobei die G700 bei mir seit dem letzten Treiber seeeehr viel besser läuft...
Bin vllt. ein Logitech Fanboy, aber die Dinger halten bei mir, und halten, und halten......
MX1000, 7 Jahre und sie funktioniert immer noch wie am 1. Tag, soviel dazu!



> P.S. ich mag auch Comedy mit Niveau



Jap, am liebsten die mit Intensivpflege 

Hui, langer Beitrag!
Lg

Ahhh mir is noch was eingefallen: Was mir immer geholfen hat, waren Freunde und Bekannte die komischerweise immer die Maus hatten die ich ausprobieren wollte. So die G700 bei meinem besten Freund, ich glaube ich habe mich noch nie so sehr in eine Maus verliebt wie da...  <3


----------



## Pokerclock (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche eine Maus zwischen 50€ und 80€ zum Zocken*

Die Herren versuchen bitte möglichst nahe beim Thema zu bleiben. Gröbstes OT ausgeblendet.

*B2T*


----------



## Cook1eX (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche eine Maus zwischen 50€ und 80€ zum Zocken*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Die Herren versuchen bitte möglichst nahe beim Thema zu bleiben. Gröbstes OT ausgeblendet.
> 
> *B2T*


 
Aber sicher dat! Vielleicht kam es nicht ganz so durch was ich genau vom TE wollte ^^
Naja neuer Versuch 

OT:

Lieber UltraPhilSkill, die RAT-Mäuse haben es dir scheinbar sehr angetan. Hattest du schon die Gelegenheit zum Blöd-Markt zu fahren? Sofern sie diese Mäuse da haben, sicher bin ich mir da nicht.
Wenn du lowsenser bist (also jemand der auf relativ niedriger DPI spielt) wäre die RAT nicht allzu empfehlenswert. Denn dort soll der Sensor oft Probleme machen.
Ansonsten wäre da natürlich nur das Gewicht der Maus, wenn dir das nicht zu schwer ist.

Soweit ich weiß ist die Maus sehr anpassbar was Form angeht, das sollte also weniger das Problem sein.
Nur probieren geht über studieren, und wenn du diese Maus unbedingt haben willst wird dich keiner davon abhalten... denk ich mal^^

Lg


----------



## moparcrazy (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche eine Maus zwischen 50€ und 80€ zum Zocken*

Das Problem der RAT ist der lift off bug, beim anheben-umsetzen-absetzen verspringt der Mauszeiger und sie soll auf manchen Stoffpad's Probleme mit dem Tracking haben. Ich selbst hatte aber mit der RAT7 nie Probleme, weder bei Pad's noch mit dem lift off...


----------



## UltraPhilSKill (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche eine Maus zwischen 50€ und 80€ zum Zocken*



Cook1eX schrieb:


> OT:
> 
> Lieber UltraPhilSkill, die RAT-Mäuse haben es dir scheinbar sehr angetan. Hattest du schon die Gelegenheit zum Blöd-Markt zu fahren? Sofern sie diese Mäuse da haben, sicher bin ich mir da nicht.
> Wenn du lowsenser bist (also jemand der auf relativ niedriger DPI spielt) wäre die RAT nicht allzu empfehlenswert. Denn dort soll der Sensor oft Probleme machen.
> ...



Also so zu 100% sicher bin ich auch noch nicht bei den Mäusen! xD Also RAT gefällt mir vom Aussehen sehr, aber wenn ihr schlechtes berichtet, dann bin ich auch leicht verunsichert^^ Zum Thema DPI: Ich spiele auf 1600DPI und ingame habe ich dann ne Sensitivät von 5 bis 6.
Außerdem wird es bei mir von der "Passbarkeit" von Maus und Hand wahrscheinlich bei mir kein Problem geben (nur ne Vermutung). Ich habe irgendwo mal nachgelesen, dass es 2 Arten von "Anfasstechniken bei Mäusen" gibt, einmal dass man mit der kompletten Hand auf der Maus ist, oder, wie ich es habe: Nur Zeigefinger, Mittelfinger, Ringfinger und Daumen berühren die Maus und die Handfläche berührt die Maus nur ganz leicht, also ich bin keiner, der seine Hand auf der Maus ablegt


----------



## UltraPhilSKill (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche eine Maus zwischen 50€ und 80€ zum Zocken*

Im Moment neige ich durch eure Empfehlung zur Logitech G500, ich finde die vom Aussehne einfach klasse und ein Kumpel von mir hat sie auch seit einem halben Jahr und ist zufrieden damit. Ich wollte auch neue Maus und neue Tastatur zeitgleich kaufen. Bei der Tastatur bin ich mir schon sicher, dass es die Logitech G510 wird, würde also auch perfekt zur G500 passen <3 (no homo)
Was haltet ihr eigentlich von der G9x? Habe bisher nur Gutes in Tests gelesen, aber bisher hat keiner in diesem Thread die Maus erwähnt!


----------



## moparcrazy (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche eine Maus zwischen 50€ und 80€ zum Zocken*

Also ich wasche meine Hände in Unschuld, von mir haste die G500 nicht...
Die G9x ist auch ne technisch gute Maus bei ihr ist die schon recht spezielle Form das Problem, darum wurde Dir die Alienware TactX empfohlen basiert auf der G9x hat aber eine deutlich handfreundlichere Form!

btw Tastaturen und Mäuse müssen *zu mir passen* und nicht zueinander!


----------



## UltraPhilSKill (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche eine Maus zwischen 50€ und 80€ zum Zocken*



moparcrazy schrieb:


> Also ich wasche meine Hände in Unschuld, von mir haste die G500 nicht...
> Die G9x ist auch ne technisch gute Maus bei ihr ist die schon recht spezielle Form das Problem, darum wurde Dir die Alienware TactX empfohlen basiert auf der G9x hat aber eine deutlich handfreundlichere Form!
> 
> btw Tastaturen und Mäuse müssen *zu mir passen* und nicht zueinander!



Ja schon klar, dass die zu MIR passen müssen. Dass die zueinander passen war nur btw erwähnt^^
Ist nur Zufall das beides von Logitech ist! xD Mich hatte nämlich diese Tastatur mit Display magisch angezogen. G19 war mir aber zu teuer, deswegen wurde es die G510


----------



## zeldafan1 (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche eine Maus zwischen 50€ und 80€ zum Zocken*



UltraPhilSKill schrieb:


> Ja schon klar, dass die zu MIR passen müssen. Dass die zueinander passen war nur btw erwähnt^^
> Ist nur Zufall das beides von Logitech ist! xD Mich hatte nämlich diese Tastatur mit Display magisch angezogen. G19 war mir aber zu teuer, deswegen wurde es die G510


 
Bevor du viel Geld für eine Rubberdome-Tastatur wie die G510 ausgibst, schau dich doch vielleicht einmal nach einer mechanischen Tastatur an. Lass dir das von einem Noch-G15-und-G500-Besitzer gesagt sein  Wenn die G500 dir zusagt ist das gut, allerdings ist sie relativ schwer und hat eben einen Lasersensor.

@Cook1eX:
Ich finde du reagierst über. Es sollte selbstverständlich sein, dass der TE die Mäuse vorher ausprobiert. Aber er ist ja eben hierhergekommen um unseren Rat zu erfragen, oder nicht?


----------



## Skeksis (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche eine Maus zwischen 50€ und 80€ zum Zocken*

Displays auf Tastaturen braucht halt eben nicht. Wollt es jahrelang selber nicht wahrhaben. Auch Beleuchtung bei Tastaturen braucht kein Mensch. Aber gute Hardware die Funktioniert, die braucht der Mensch. ^^

Und wenn ne Logitech Maus, dann bitte die G400, besserer Sensor aber gleiche Form wie die G500. Ja, die günstigere Maus ist die bessere. Klingt doof, ist aber so.


----------



## Cook1eX (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche eine Maus zwischen 50€ und 80€ zum Zocken*



zeldafan1 schrieb:


> Bevor du viel Geld für eine Rubberdome-Tastatur wie die G510 ausgibst, schau dich doch vielleicht einmal nach einer mechanischen Tastatur an. Lass dir das von einem Noch-G15-und-G500-Besitzer gesagt sein  Wenn die G500 dir zusagt ist das gut, allerdings ist sie relativ schwer und hat eben einen Lasersensor.
> 
> @Cook1eX:
> Ich finde du reagierst über. Es sollte selbstverständlich sein, dass der TE die Mäuse vorher ausprobiert. Aber er ist ja eben hierhergekommen um unseren Rat zu erfragen, oder nicht?



Hö? ^^ Im Endeffekt hat sich doch alles geklärt oder? Keine Ahnung worauf du nun hinaus willst, sorry. Vielleicht hab ich auch einfach nur ein Brett... oder eher ein ganzes Regal vorm Kopp?

Bei dem anderen Punkt stimme ich dir zu. Hab einmal ne Mecha beim Freund ausprobiert, ein Traum *_*
Hab aber ne G15 für 5€ bekommen, da Display kaputt war, habs dann repariert da das Flachbandkabel nicht komplett drin war.
Aber der Tastenanschlag von der Qpad 85 die der hatte war ein Traum... und es soll ja noch weitaus bessere geben (Topre z.B., hab ich aber noch nie anfassen dürfen)



Skeksis schrieb:


> Displays auf Tastaturen braucht halt eben nicht. Wollt es jahrelang selber nicht wahrhaben. Auch Beleuchtung bei Tastaturen braucht kein Mensch. Aber gute Hardware die Funktioniert, die braucht der Mensch. ^^
> 
> Und wenn ne Logitech Maus, dann bitte die G400, besserer Sensor aber gleiche Form wie die G500. Ja, die günstigere Maus ist die bessere. Klingt doof, ist aber so.



Zu ersterem: Das ist immer subjektiv  Brauchen tut das eigentlich niemand, aber nice to have ist es  Aber es is wie bei Autos: Je mehr Zeugs, desto mehr geht kaputt! 
Zu zweiterem: Absolute Zustimmung meinerseits!

Lg


----------



## Neox (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche eine Maus zwischen 50€ und 80€ zum Zocken*

Wird hier echt auf 5 Seiten diskutiert, welche Maus am besten ist? Ich glaub einer sollte mal einen brauchbaren FAQ schreiben, worauf es denn *wirklich* ankommt, was wichtig ist für eine Zockermaus und welche daher in Frage kommen (hier gilt dann: Welche am besten passt, wird genommen)


----------



## conspiracy (27. Mai 2012)

Neox schrieb:
			
		

> Wird hier echt auf 5 Seiten diskutiert, welche Maus am besten ist? Ich glaub einer sollte mal einen brauchbaren FAQ schreiben, worauf es denn wirklich ankommt, was wichtig ist für eine Zockermaus und welche daher in Frage kommen (hier gilt dann: Welche am besten passt, wird genommen)



Das ist eine sehr gute Idee, sowas haben wir auch im Monitorbereich aufgemacht, wäre zu empfehlen  waerst doch auch ein Kandidat für das zusammentragen an Erfahrungen und Infos, zusammen mit den Mecha Jungs und Mausezoohuetern.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche eine Maus zwischen 50€ und 80€ zum Zocken*



conspiracy schrieb:


> ...zusammen mit den Mecha Jungs...


 Oh ! Ich fühle mich angesprochen und mit auf den Plan gerufen...


----------



## turbosnake (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche eine Maus zwischen 50€ und 80€ zum Zocken*



conspiracy schrieb:


> Das ist eine sehr gute Idee, sowas haben wir auch im Monitorbereich aufgemacht, wäre zu empfehlen  waerst doch auch ein Kandidat für das zusammentragen an Erfahrungen und Infos, zusammen mit den Mecha Jungs und Mausezoohuetern.


 
Das wäre eine sehr gute Idee.

Man sollte aber mehrere Leute einbeziehen und nicht nur einen.
Dazu sollte man erstmal einenn Diskussions/Sammelthread aufmachen.


----------



## Neox (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche eine Maus zwischen 50€ und 80€ zum Zocken*

Ja, vvoll3 hat mich auch per PN angeschrieben. Ich denke, wir suchen uns ein paar Leute zusammen, die sich auf dem Gebiet auskennen. Allerdings hab ich von Mechas nicht wirklich die Ahnung. Mein Gebiet ist eher Maus/Sensoren/Lowsense-Midesense-Highsense usw.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche eine Maus zwischen 50€ und 80€ zum Zocken*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Man sollte aber mehrere Leute einbeziehen und nicht nur einen.


 Sorry, ich muss mich korrigieren. Ein kleines Wörtchen fehlte: Ich fühle mich _mit_ angesprochen und _mit_ auf den Plan gerufen. Soll heißen, dass _selbstverständlich_ alle, welche sich _mit_ berufen fühlen, mitmachen sollen/können.


----------



## Skeksis (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche eine Maus zwischen 50€ und 80€ zum Zocken*

Wenn das in Gemeinschaftsarbeit entsteht, helf ich gerne mit.


----------



## turbosnake (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche eine Maus zwischen 50€ und 80€ zum Zocken*

Dann ist das hier, aber der falsche Ort.
Wir sollten hier BTT und das hier weiter diskutieren:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...vorbereitung-zum-maus-und-tastaturen-faq.html


----------



## Sepulzera (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche eine Maus zwischen 50€ und 80€ zum Zocken*

Um mal BTT einzuleiten...
Es gibt um genau zu sein 3 Griffarten: Palm (ganze Hand liegt auf), Claw (so wie du) und Fingertip (ausschließlich Fingerspitzen liegen auf).

Die G500 könntest du benutzen, an sich auch keine schlechte Maus. Aber dir sollte im klaren sein, dass sie fiept, manche mehr und manche weniger, aber alle. Also nichts für Silent-Liebhaber!
G400 würde ich da auch bevorzugen, wie genannt.

Kannst ja auch mal Googlen (Stichwort: "Claw grip mouse"), da findest du bestimmt auch noch schöne Produkte, z.B. Steelseries (Xai, Sensei) und noch viele weitere.
Das wichtigste ist ohnehin Probegriffeln


----------



## jo214 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche eine Maus zwischen 50€ und 80€ zum Zocken*

g400, razer deathadder, roccat kone+  alle super  

wenn es nach handlichkeit geht würd ich dir zur deathadder raten, liegt einfach genial in der hand (:


----------



## turbosnake (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche eine Maus zwischen 50€ und 80€ zum Zocken*

Die Kone + hat massive problem und imho  eine kack Form.
Als nicht gut.


----------



## Stinkschwein (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche eine Maus zwischen 50€ und 80€ zum Zocken*

CYBORG R.A.T 5 !! bin begeistert


----------



## Neox (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche eine Maus zwischen 50€ und 80€ zum Zocken*

Um mal die Liste, der *wirklich guten* Sensoren hier einzubringen, empfehle ich:

G400 (Logitech naja)
Zowie AM/AM GS /EC1/EC2 
Razer Abyssus/Deathadder (soll ziemlich hohe LOD haben)

Bitte Nix Rat X irgendwas, ich hatte diese kurzzeitig, der Sensor verstaubt, der Sensor scheint mist für Lowsense und die Maus ist relativ schwer.


----------



## jo214 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche eine Maus zwischen 50€ und 80€ zum Zocken*

ich hatte die kone + selber und ich persönlich fand die nicht schlecht und hatte auch nie probleme damit. und wegen der form hab ich ja gesagt das wenn es um die form geht die deathadder wohl die beste ist und auch einen ordentlichen preis hat.


----------



## Sepulzera (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche eine Maus zwischen 50€ und 80€ zum Zocken*

Wer Kone+ für Claw Grip empfiehlt hat seine Bestimmung verfehlt...ganz einfach


----------



## HereIsJohnny (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche eine Maus zwischen 50€ und 80€ zum Zocken*

Um die Kone / [+] im Claw Grip nutzen zu können, braucht man echt riesige Pranken, aber unmöglich ist es nicht. Für den Clawgrip in Zusammenhang mit ROCCAT würd ich dann doch eher die Savu empfehlen


----------



## jo214 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche eine Maus zwischen 50€ und 80€ zum Zocken*



Sepulzera schrieb:


> Wer Kone+ für Claw Grip empfiehlt hat seine Bestimmung verfehlt...ganz einfach




  muss ich recht geben. das mit dem claw grip hab ich gekonnt überlesen 

mea culpa


----------

